# Debian > Enlightenment > Installation > Logon screen



## astaluego (14. August 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich nutze zur Zeit Debian Sarge und wollte mal Enlightenment DR17 (oder nur 17?!) draufhauen. Hab im net nach brauchbaren Installationsanleitungen gestöbert und es hat sich eine auf http://www.pissflitsche.net/e17/  gefunden.Leider scheitert bei mir das ganze nachdem er alles runtergeladen und bringt eine Meldung: Cannot locate Enlightenment. Ist alles richtig kompiliert und guck nach ob in /root/e17/log ein error drinne ist. Ich hab nachgekuckt aber es gibt keine Errors... 
Wenn jemand es geschafft hat mittels dieses Scripts e17 zu installieren sein Beitrag ist willkommen 
Ebenfalls hab ich manuell das Zeug nach http://www.enlightenment.org per cvs runtergeladen aber es passiert nichts weiter als das ich einen e17 Ordner im Home habe und drin einen Haufen Subordner und Files. Dabei stellt sich bei mir die Frage was ich nun mit dem anfangen soll? Muss was kompiliert werden? Denn Enlightenment erscheint nicht im gdm Logon-screen zur Auswahl. Ich weiss zwar das unter /usr/share/xsessions eine Datei erstellen muss die zu irgendeiner Datei vom enlightenment führt aber wo diese ist und wie sie heisst ->   

greetz
ana


----------

